# London Nurse looking for advice, interested in working in BC or Toronto



## millie76 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi there
I have posted before, but didn't receive any replies.
I am a qualified Mental Health Nurse, working in a central London Hospital. I work within the Community, I have 5 years experience in MH nursing. I would to come over to Canada on a working visa. I am thinking about British Columbia, or maybe Toronto. Can anyone offer any advise please? would be very interested to know what it's like working in Mental Health in Canada, what's the Mental Health system like?
are there many jobs out there for a MH nurse?

Thank you
Millie


----------



## lanie911 (May 27, 2008)

Health Match BC - British Columbia Immigration Information for Foreign Trained Nurses
Domestic Relocation - International Applicants - Careers - Vancouver Coastal Health

I hope that these site help. I am not sure about the rules for nursing in BC but you may need to retake some courses or do a conversion to get registration. hope you get the answers you are looking for soon, Lanie


----------

